# Small changes to reduce Heat



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Last year, i noticed that my Diesel performed badly in the Summer because of the heat. (90F and higher with 80% humidity, classic Montreal summer)

So i decided to make some small changes this year to try to reduce the under-hood heat and intake temps. :th_coolio:

1st i removed part of the intake piping situtated under the Front bumper. (I was lucky that someone scratch my bumper while i was parked at a gas station)

I noticed that the car was taking most of its air from under the hood and by removing that section of piping, it would now take its air lower and on the side away from the hood :















You can see where the stock setup take the air and by removing the section you see on the picture, the car now take its air about where the Red circle is. If the bumper is removed, this is a very easy thing to remove.

The 2nd thing i did was buy a Turbo Blanket, the link is to the exact model i bought : https://www.ptpturboblankets.com/collections/t3-t4/products/t3-t4-turbo-blanket-black

Here some pictures of before and after :















The size is perfect. The only probleme i had was that i couldnt tight the left side of it, since too many things are in the way. So i just fasten the right side of it and be sure envelope as much of the exhaust side of the Turbo. After installing it, i went on a test drive and pushed hard. When i cameback, it didnt move by a milimeter, since its very snug already w/o securing it.

My goal with the Blanket was the reduce the heat transfer of the Turbo to the surrounding items under the hood, especialy the Intake side of the Turbo. If you look in the picture w/o the Blanket, you can see the pipe for the Boosted air going to the intercooler passing right under the Turbo. If with the Blanket i can reduce the intake temps by just 20-40F, it's worth it.

Only in the summer i will know if this made a difference, but im sure it wont be worst.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

what were your 'troublesome' intake temps?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Buy an inexpensive non contact laser temperature gun and take before, after and during temps on the intake side of the turbo to see if it makes a difference. You would need to remove the blanket for the before, but it would be worth it to verify your theory.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Buy an inexpensive non contact laser temperature gun and take before, after and during temps on the intake side of the turbo to see if it makes a difference. You would need to remove the blanket for the before, but it would be worth it to verify your theory.


obd2 reader gives ACTUAL intake temps.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boraz said:


> obd2 reader gives ACTUAL intake temps.


I dont know what are the actual intake temps, but i have enough experience to notice Heat Soak.

I'll see this summer how it does, but today i did about 200 miles with many Full throttle pulls and it was better.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> I dont know what are the actual intake temps, but i have enough experience to notice Heat Soak.
> 
> I'll see this summer how it does, but today i did about 200 miles with many Full throttle pulls and it was better.


thought so


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boraz said:


> thought so


Do you personaly have a way to check your intake temps, because if you do and your deleted + race tune like me, we could make some comparaison.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> Do you personaly have a way to check your intake temps, because if you do and your deleted + race tune like me, we could make some comparaison.


i have a obd2 reader

so yeah can read actual intake temps

not deleted, yet...stock tune.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boraz said:


> i have a obd2 reader
> 
> so yeah can read actual intake temps
> 
> not deleted, yet...stock tune.


Ok, i think my Tuner from Fleece or Vermont tuning can do it too.

We could compare with stock car, but it wouldnt be accurate.

Ive been running for a few days now and im VERY happy with the results : The car is way more responsive and pull harder, even after 20min straith of full throttle runs.

Im gonna check Intake temps just to confirm how the car behave, but im 100% sure it is working.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It varies so much I doubt you'd get any decent hard number.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> It varies so much I doubt you'd get any decent hard number.


In all honesty i dont realy care, since i know its working.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> In all honesty i dont realy care, since i know its working.


eggsactly


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> It varies so much I doubt you'd get any decent hard number.


Do you have a program that i could put on my Laptop to show all Stats for my car, like temps, torque, ect...?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Poje said:


> Do you have a program that i could put on my Laptop to show all Stats for my car, like temps, torque, ect...?


Nvm, i just noticed you can do it with EFIlive on Laptop pluged into the Fleece device.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> Do you have a program that i could put on my Laptop to show all Stats for my car, like temps, torque, ect...?


every obd app on the internet


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> Nvm, i just noticed you can do it with EFIlive on Laptop pluged into the Fleece device.


Yep! Really the best 'scanner' you can get. Can't think of anything that comes close.


Also I know Levi makes top notch blankets or socks. His site is here https://turbo-performance-products.myshopify.com/

Not sure if his fit the cruze, I can't imagine why they wouldn't.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Yep! Really the best 'scanner' you can get. Can't think of anything that comes close.
> 
> 
> Also I know Levi makes top notch blankets or socks. His site is here https://turbo-performance-products.myshopify.com/
> ...


If you look my 1st post, i have already a Blanket.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Yep! Really the best 'scanner' you can get. Can't think of anything that comes close.
> 
> 
> Also I know Levi makes top notch blankets or socks. His site is here https://turbo-performance-products.myshopify.com/
> ...


I just did a test drive with my Laptop in my car and checked some stats : Do you know where is the Intake temp taken? (Like b4 the turbo, after the turbo or in the intake)


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Poje said:


> where is the Intake temp taken? (Like b4 the turbo, after the turbo or in the intake)


in the MAF


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Curious as to how a turbo blanket, which confines heat mostly to the turbo increases performance? Isnt the whole point to reduce turbo temperatures and not increase them with a heat shield or blanket. I would think that a heat sink or fan on the turbo would be more effective to " remove" heat. I know with my supercharged cars , I try to make the SC run as cool as possible. 

A blanket may reduce overall underhood temps to the detriment of the actual turbo running hotter. I know when I run the car hard that I pop and prop the hood for an hour or so to let it all cool down , particularly in summer heat.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Curious as to how a turbo blanket, which confines heat mostly to the turbo increases performance? Isnt the whole point to reduce turbo temperatures and not increase them with a heat shield or blanket. I would think that a heat sink or fan on the turbo would be more effective to " remove" heat. I know with my supercharged cars , I try to make the SC run as cool as possible.
> 
> A blanket may reduce overall underhood temps to the detriment of the actual turbo running hotter. I know when I run the car hard that I pop and prop the hood for an hour or so to let it all cool down , particularly in summer heat.


How a Turbo Blanket Works - Exhaust Wrap Makes a Huge Difference


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Curious as to how a turbo blanket, which confines heat mostly to the turbo increases performance? Isnt the whole point to reduce turbo temperatures and not increase them with a heat shield or blanket. I would think that a heat sink or fan on the turbo would be more effective to " remove" heat. I know with my supercharged cars , I try to make the SC run as cool as possible.
> 
> A blanket may reduce overall underhood temps to the detriment of the actual turbo running hotter. I know when I run the car hard that I pop and prop the hood for an hour or so to let it all cool down , particularly in summer heat.


Gay Lussac's law. In a container with fixed volume and fixed mass, the pressure is directly proportional to the temperature.

An exhaust stream is nowhere near a consistent field of mass, but in general this law is always true. The pressure difference between the atmosphere and the exhaust manifold drives the turbo. Cooling the exhaust causes a decrease in pressure. Therefore, if you can keep the exhaust hot you will maintain higher pressures.

In reality its not a very big difference...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's more for underhood temps than anything.

A friend of mine had an SRT-4 with a giant Bullseye on it that literally killed three alternators from the heat alone, before he was forced to relocate it (the alternator).


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

DslGate said:


> Curious as to how a turbo blanket, which confines heat mostly to the turbo increases performance? Isnt the whole point to reduce turbo temperatures and not increase them with a heat shield or blanket. I would think that a heat sink or fan on the turbo would be more effective to " remove" heat. I know with my supercharged cars , I try to make the SC run as cool as possible.
> 
> A blanket may reduce overall underhood temps to the detriment of the actual turbo running hotter. I know when I run the car hard that I pop and prop the hood for an hour or so to let it all cool down , particularly in summer heat.


Keep in mind that a turbo charger has BOTH a turbine and compressor. The turbine is on the exhaust side and it is generally cast iron or stainless steel, and you want to keep the heat in if for more power, faster spooling and so on so a turbo blanket generally is a heat shield that only surrounds the turbine side of the turbo. The compressor side is on the intake side and it generally aluminum to dissipate heat quickly, and yes you want to keep the intake charge as cool as possible and that is why we use intercoolers or charge air coolers as they are also known. The cartridge is the center section of the turbo and it contains the bearings for the common shaft between the two sides. The cartridge is typically oil cooled and lubricated but is also water cooled in some cases with a water passage.

In short for best performance the compressor side should be kept as cool as possible while we want to keep the heat in the turbine side so heat wrap or turbo shields are good for the turbine side...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> It's more for underhood temps than anything.
> 
> A friend of mine had an SRT-4 with a giant Bullseye on it that literally killed three alternators from the heat alone, before he was forced to relocate it (the alternator).


Most gassers run at much lower boost and need less intercooling than a diesel with 2 or 3 times the boost. I believe EGTs are quite a bit higher in a diesel application as well. Therefore keeping the heat in the turbine will offer performance gains too on most diesels...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Tobin said:


> Most gassers run at much lower boost and need less intercooling than a diesel with 2 or 3 times the boost. I believe EGTs are quite a bit higher in a diesel application as well. Therefore keeping the heat in the turbine will offer performance gains too on most diesels...


I have been skimming through this thread and am wondering why heat seems to be a problem for the original poster. I live in Sydney and 90F is a nice summer day here and I have seen 117F on my outside temperature. In the heat the engine seems to run really great. I have the temperature in C on my DIC and the diesel runs 20C cooler than the petrol engine and changes very little between summer and winter. Perhaps because of the DEF, which my car doesn't have, your engines run hotter?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I have been skimming through this thread and am wondering why heat seems to be a problem for the original poster. I live in Sydney and 90F is a nice summer day here and I have seen 117F on my outside temperature. In the heat the engine seems to run really great. I have the temperature in C on my DIC and the diesel runs 20C cooler than the petrol engine and changes very little between summer and winter. Perhaps because of the DEF, which my car doesn't have, your engines run hotter?


Nah, its not the engine temp that was bothering me, it was the Intake temps and im sure both those mods together bring the temps down, one by lowering the intake of air away from the hood and the other containing the heat of the exhaust side of the Turbo away from everything else under the hood.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I have been skimming through this thread and am wondering why heat seems to be a problem for the original poster. I live in Sydney and 90F is a nice summer day here and I have seen 117F on my outside temperature. In the heat the engine seems to run really great. I have the temperature in C on my DIC and the diesel runs 20C cooler than the petrol engine and changes very little between summer and winter. Perhaps because of the DEF, which my car doesn't have, your engines run hotter?


I was wondering as well why heat is an issue. My car runs great in FL, where heat ( and humidity) in the summer are a constant issue. We don't typically see over 100F , but 95-97 F with relative humidity >90% are present daily. In fact, it's not until the engine is quite toasty or at operating temp that it runs its best according to my butt dyno. I've also spoken to long haul truckers who've stated heat is typically not an issue with their rigs. It's the cold that does em in ( gelling etc.). 

As as to DEF, I don't believe that has anything to do with it as that's way after the combustion process and would be more an exhaust issue. Anyone else have issues with heat and their CTD??


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

DslGate said:


> I was wondering as well why heat is an issue. My car runs great in FL, where heat ( and humidity) in the summer are a constant issue. We don't typically see over 100F , but 95-97 F with relative humidity >90% are present daily. In fact, it's not until the engine is quite toasty or at operating temp that it runs its best according to my butt dyno. I've also spoken to long haul truckers who've stated heat is typically not an issue with their rigs. It's the cold that does em in ( gelling etc.).
> 
> As as to DEF, I don't believe that has anything to do with it as that's way after the combustion process and would be more an exhaust issue. Anyone else have issues with heat and their CTD??


Im deleted, so DEF doesnt exist for me.

Im just an aggressive driver and i did some Racing, so i notice the difference of Heat soak right away on the performance. 95% of Diesel owners wont notice that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And colder intake temps = more power.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Resurrection!!!
How did it do in the summer?
I am thinking about getting a blanket.
Thanks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cruz15 said:


> Resurrection!!!
> How did it do in the summer?
> I am thinking about getting a blanket.
> Thanks.


I have a turbo diesel in Australia and we don't have DEF in my 2012 model. I have driven in temperature of 47C (117F) and the car loves it. Engine temperature is around 85 most of the time and the highest I have seen is 91C.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

FYI I did end up installing this on a diesel cruze sometime last year.

https://turbo-performance-products....page/products/t3-t4-non-wastegated-turbo-sock

It fitted just fine. The included wires are a bit short so you may want to include your own. It will take a lot of finagling to get the blanket on so be prepared for some tight squeezes. The heat shield does sort of fit over the top of it... But it will rub a little so be mindful of that. You'll have a lot of trouble fitting everything around the dpf, but it is possible.


The Cruze is pretty cold blooded even with aggressive tuning (at least the NA LUZ). So it's nice to keep what heat you do generate in the engine. I'm not going to say it's worth it or not worth it. It's really in between.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you Aussie & Snipesy.


----------

